# '70 GTO Spark Plug Wiring Loom



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

As I am rebuilding my engine, I am almost to the point of putting in the dizzy and plug wires. My engine only had one wiring loom for the plugs at the rear right (drivers side) of the manifold. When I research parts, I see the loom kit contains 6 pieces! 

Does anyone have a diagram or photos showing the mount points for these?

Also, I will be using Edelbrock heads, don't know if that will affect any mount points.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BierManVA said:


> As I am rebuilding my engine, I am almost to the point of putting in the dizzy and plug wires. My engine only had one wiring loom for the plugs at the rear right (drivers side) of the manifold. When I research parts, I see the loom kit contains 6 pieces!
> 
> Does anyone have a diagram or photos showing the mount points for these?
> 
> Also, I will be using Edelbrock heads, don't know if that will affect any mount points.


Here ya go. The looms go under he valve cover bolts. The pics are of my engine when I was reassembling it.


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks! Just what I needed.


----------

